# Any way to look up a horses history or pedigree?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 12, 2013)

*As some of you may know I am still looking for an endurance horse. I am currently using one of the ones at the ranch here, but want to find my own when the time is right and I find the right one.

Well I have a friend who had a French Arabian gelding abandoned at her place. It's been over a year now and the lady who abandoned him refuses to come get him, pay for any feed, or send over his paperwork. So my friend is done trying to deal with her and just wants the horse to go to a good home. 

So is there any way to look up his pedigree or history with just the limited info I have on him?

I looked at him yesterday and am going back tomorrow for some ground work/ tacking up/ and video.

I will post the video here as I did with the last one I was looking at to see if anyone with a more experienced eye sees anything I might have missed. 

Thanks in advance!*


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 3, 2013)

Did you check allbreedpedigree.com ?  If you know his name  that solve your problem or the dams/sires name you can search their offspring.


----------



## goodhors (Oct 3, 2013)

Without the papers signed over to present possessor of horse, she really can't 
get rid of him.  She needs to get things in order, take the case to Court, gain
legal ownership from the Court.  Her evidence of non-payment, money spent
to feed and care for horse, should give her some rights in the ownership area.
Perhaps consulting an attorney would be the safest idea, though not cheap.  She
needs her proof in hand when she goes.  Was there a written board agreement, 
which can be used in some States for a Lein to get possession, to resell horse to regain
lost money from keeping it.  Abandonment sounds real, might be a term used
in her State.

Without legal WRITTEN possession, any sale of horse could be "fraudulent" or theft of the 
animal, should weird owner suddenly decide they want horse back from new
owners.  THEN that could get expensive.  You just never know what folks will
do about ownership and possession of animals, later on.  Sure sounds clearly 
to be abandoned, but it needs to be legalized, to be safe.  This is why you PAY
$1, and get a bill of sale on "free" horses.  With the payment, paperwork, you
have "ownership" legally of horse, dog or any other stuff you take possession of.

Knowing bloodlines, registration numbers is fine, but FIRST she needs to get
legal ownership before disposing of the horse thru a sale or giveaway.

Sorry.


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 4, 2013)

State laws vary, and most likely if there was a written boarding agreement protecting the owner of the stable who then can take possession of the horse after a period of non-payment.  The uphill court battle would be on the owner that abandoned the horse.  As a landlord you have typically have to post notices, and follow state law, but I seriously doubt there is a state that makes you take permanent custody of horse unless you go through the courts.  Ask the stable manager to give you a copy of the boarding agreement.


----------



## FarmerMack (Dec 11, 2013)

my TB mare has a tattoo on her upper gums, I can if I wished look her information up via her Tattoo. My Amish farrier was able to tell me her age by looking at her teeth so ask a farrier, he was also able to tell the age of my hackney horse gelding the same way. both of my horses came to me with human trust issues so I had to go slow  to get the mare to trust me. Just love the horse screw the pedigree that's all they need


----------

